# Any thoughts



## Jaseface (Apr 22, 2013)

Well this was a random recording of a practice set I did a little before thanksgiving its the most recent recording of DJ mixing that I have right now.  I started recording about half way through the set in case anyone was wondering why the first song in the set is close to the end.  I know of 2 problems in it that I can point out.  The first is about 15 min into the recording the deck I was playing the song on decided to have a flip out moment and it turned off its keylock and the BPM slider jumped down causing the song on the deck to slow down.  The other I noticed was about 30 min in I accidentally hit the pause button on the live deck instead of the one I was listening to on my headphones to cue into the mix.

Here is a link to it

Please tell me what you think of my transitions.

*UPDATE:*

So I have a new set that I have just uploaded.  For lack of a better name I just called it "Random Set Lol"  I really need to start coming up with better names for my sets.

Random Set Lol

Please take a listen to it and tell me what you think?


----------

